# Clemens...WTF



## YYZ2112 (May 7, 2007)

I don't know whether to be happy or pissed about this signing. On one hand the pitching staff is in dire need of starting pitching, but on the other hand, this guy retired from the Yankees and later signed with the Astros. I still feel if the Yankees had Clemens in 04, the Sox would have never taken 4 straight games in the ALCS, thus the world would be a better place today . 
Seriously though, the guy is going to be 45 and he's getting something like 28 million. He better at least get the Yanks to the post season.


----------



## Chris (May 7, 2007)

He's also 45 years old or so, didn't hit spring training, and (I'll wager) isn't in shape to play major league baseball. I can't imagine him coming back to 100%of his glory days, but I think he'll be kind-of-effective against shittier teams. The 'Sox are going to tee off on him though.


----------



## Popsyche (May 7, 2007)

Teh Sawx!  

They're hoping for a June 1st return. He'll be fine.


----------



## Chris (May 7, 2007)

Popsyche said:


> Teh Sawx!
> 
> They're hoping for a June 1st return. He'll be fine.



[action=Chris]does not tremble.[/action]

Roger should stop being such an egomaniac and go play golf. He's gonig to embarrass himself, mark my words.

I wonder if Kareem Abdul-Jabbar is available for the Celtics.


----------



## Popsyche (May 7, 2007)

Chris said:


> [action=Chris]does not tremble.[/action]
> 
> Roger should stop being such an egomaniac and go play golf. He's gonig to embarrass himself, mark my words.
> 
> I wonder if Kareem Abdul-Jabbar is available for the Celtics.



Nah! Dig up Bill Russell!


----------



## YYZ2112 (May 7, 2007)

Chris said:


> The 'Sox are going to tee off on him though.



  

you're probably right.


----------



## Rick (May 7, 2007)

For going to NY, I hope he does horribly.


----------



## rummy (May 8, 2007)

http://espn.go.com/photo/2007/0507/clemens.swf


----------



## YYZ2112 (May 8, 2007)

I was watching Sports Center last night before I went to bed and they were breaking Roger's contract down to salary per day, hour and minute. I felt like vomiting after that. I think it was like $600 per minute.


----------



## Drew (May 8, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> For going to NY, I hope he does horribly.



Welcome to our world.  

This, sadly, will cement the fact that he enters the Hall of Fame as a Yankee, as the argument had previously been that while he had sucess with the Yankees, he spent most of his career as a Red Sox and ended with the Astros, so the Yankees claim to him was weak at best. 

I for one will be looking forward to the Red Sox rotation turning the first matchup he pitches against us into an afternoon at the driving range. No sympathy for a turncoat.


----------



## YYZ2112 (May 8, 2007)

I hate you all  

I bet if it was the late 90's I would have some Yankee fans here backing me up a little AND if 2004 never occured, sox fans everywhere would still be waiting for the next bad thing to happen to them...... ahh, the good old days.


----------



## Drew (May 8, 2007)

Cry me a river.


----------



## YYZ2112 (May 8, 2007)

Drew said:


> Cry me a river.



Finish your CD....


----------



## Jason (May 24, 2007)

Man fuck roger clemens and fuck the yankees.. He will win like what 10 or 12 games? I wager they don't even make the post season or at least not past the first round..


----------



## YYZ2112 (May 25, 2007)

does anyone here remember 1978? Keep talking Sox fans!
 

Ahh.... who am I kidding???? It's officially the end of an era with the Yankees. But I doubt you'll ever see another team duplicate what they did from 96 to 2000. They deserve a little credit.... and don't give me that "they bought the championship" crap. The 98 team, which I feel was the team they had in that run was made of good team players without a real super star on the roster.


----------



## Drew (May 29, 2007)

YYZ2112 said:


> Finish your CD....



 I just saw this. You win this round, sir.


----------



## YYZ2112 (May 29, 2007)

Drew said:


> I just saw this. You win this round, sir.


----------



## Jason (Jun 5, 2007)

I never use they buy championship crap.. I mean the sox payroll is almost the same


----------



## Chris (Jun 5, 2007)

.jason. said:


> Man fuck roger clemens and fuck the yankees.. He will win like what 10 or 12 games? I wager they don't even make the post season or at least not past the first round..



You think he'll actually play 10 games? With his bitch home-game-only attitude, I won't be suprised if he calls in and says "I don't really feel like starting today, thx for the 25 million though!".

And what the fuck is a "tired groin"?


----------



## Jason (Jun 5, 2007)

Chris said:


> And what the fuck is a "tired groin"?



Too much levitra?


----------

